# Fertigungstechnik.. PLS HALP..   Quellcode vom Text in java-Klasse speichern



## JavaNuub2018 (4. Jul 2018)

Guten Tag Java-Pros,

ich habe follgendes Problem. Also ich möchte/muss eine Simulation programmieren. Ich bin bis jetzt sehr weit gekommen, nur jetzt stellt sich ein Problem für mich in den Weg und ich verzweifle (vielleicht bin ich nur blöd ). Ich halte es mal kurz.. Also ich habe jetzt 2 Programme schon fertig geschrieben................. Dabei wird eine Textdatei erstellt mit X,Y,Z-Koordinaten..
Nun muss ich ein weiteres Programm erstellen, dass diese Koordinaten/Quellcode aus der Textdatei aufnimmt und weitergibt..      Also wie kann ein Java Programm den Text aus einer Textdatei übernehmen ?? 

PS: unten sieht Ihr ein zusammengebasteltes UML-Diagramm von dem Programm das ich bitte so gewünscht programmiert haben würde.. Konzentriert euch nur fürs Drehen erstmal.. Den Rest schaffe ich dann Dank eurer Hilfe..


----------



## mihe7 (4. Jul 2018)

Die Frage ist: wie sieht die Textdatei aus?


----------



## httpdigest (4. Jul 2018)

Nichts leichter als das. Die folgende Klasse ist eine _exakte_ Abbildung der gezeigten UML-Klasse WerkstueckDrehen mit all seinen kleinen Detailfehlern (private visibility modifier für alles und bei setX/setY fehlt wohl noch ein Parameter):

```
class WerkstueckDrehen {
  private List<Integer> xKoordinaten;
  private List<Integer> yKoordinaten;
  private int  getX(int x) { return xKoordinaten.get(x); }
  private void setX(int x) { /*ähh...*/ }
  private int  getY(int y) { return yKoordinaten.get(y); }
  private void setY(int y) { /*ähh...*/ }
}
```


----------

